# Roan rats..again lol



## Nebbz (Jan 27, 2008)

Your all going to get bored of me...

I am still searching, emailing, phoning every one i can in order to find the perfect roans how ever i have yet to have a reply. After a year of trying to find an already roan rat and no luck i have started to research what goes in to breeding roan rats.


what gene/colours do you breed to gain the roan fur type, some websites sugest h' genes (dalmation? varigated) 

How ever i would much rather breed roan with roan to be sure but im just looking in to other routes.

thanks


----------



## temeraire (Nov 13, 2009)

It's a mutation of its own, so you can't get a roan unless you already have a roan (or more). 

They aren't that rare - [email protected] sell them! So, what are you really looking for.... as it might not actually exist....?

PS: another name for Roan is Husky, or European Husky.


----------



## mattm (Jul 18, 2008)

Don't forget a lot of roans will end up looking PEW or DEW. Many roan out so much that they look white into adulthood.


----------



## LisaLQ (Jan 29, 2009)

But whatever you do - dont get breeding rats from a pet shop or feeder breeder. If you want to breed you will need to wait for some to become available with a good breeder - the best if you can manage it. You'll only make the job harder for yourself if you get rats for breeding from the wrong sources - and you may end up with really unhealthy lines.

There's Deb at New World Stud, and Lian at Rowangate does roans (I think?). More I'm sure if you email [email protected] - they're not as common as they used to be, but all the more reason to wait and get the best rats for breeding from. You wont find breeding quality rats on the reptile forums, I'm afraid, you will have to go on a waiting list with a good breeder.

In the meantime its definitely worth joining the NFRS and attending a few shows, you'll bump into more rat breeders there than you will on a reptile forum :lol2:

Best of luck xx


----------



## LisaLQ (Jan 29, 2009)

Ps. Dalmation and variegated are nothing to do with roans (and we dont have dalmations over here anyway). You need to have a good chat with a reputable breeder about the genetics.


----------



## saxon (Feb 26, 2007)

I had some super blue roan rex coated youngsters, fantastic temperaments, they are all gone now though.

Be careful where you get roan rats from though as there are a few lines out there, usually with 'pet' breeders, that are prone to tumours at around 14-18 months old. 
I had 4 litters come in, well the does had liters and were pregnant again, I would say 15% of the young have now had tumours!!!!!!

That wasn't the roan line I had my rex coated roans from though.......they were healthy.

My neighbour has some roans at around 10 weeks now but they are from the 'tunour' line.


----------



## LisaLQ (Jan 29, 2009)

Another good reason to speak to Deb or Lian then.

There was a time when every roan I came across was a serious biter, most were related - so you do have to be careful where you get your breeding rats from.

I really would suggest getting into breeding responsibly, which means going to shows, meeting other owners and breeders, getting a feel for what a good healthy rat looks like, and getting lots of sound breeding advice from other breeders.

Check out the NFRS site or one of the other local rat clubs (I forgot to look where you are so here's a few):

Yorkshire Rat Club

Fancy Rat Enthusiasts Club

Midlands Rat Club

Scottish Rat Club official web site

North of England Rat Society

Home Page of the LSCMRC

Estuary Rat Club


----------



## temeraire (Nov 13, 2009)

I had some of the first roans and their temperament was awful......... plus (as Lisa has said) bad health, not just tumours but poor resistance to Myco, meaning some developed genital myco and were sterile, or just succumbed to every respiratory thing going.

If you really love this variety, then don't get them from any old person or petshop.


----------



## KathyM (Jan 17, 2009)

Thing is, like I've said before, if you want good rats, then you have to learn to be patient. I had to wait _months_ for my first breeding rats, but I knew I was getting not just any old rats, but really good ones. I was waiting for the Essex variety - could've gone into any petshop or to any shite breeder and got them much earlier, but I didn't want crap rats, there are plenty of those for people already. If you want to breed any old crappy roans, then by all means get them from the many backyard breeders out there. If you want roans that are really good, you'll hang on for one of the breeders to get back to you. You only emailed a few days ago, give them a chance lol.


----------



## LisaLQ (Jan 29, 2009)

I waited well over a year for my first breeding quality capped, because hardly anyone breeds them.


----------



## saxon (Feb 26, 2007)

I also found the 'rescue' roans were biters and if not biters very skittish.
We still have one doe at my daughters, Ronnie, she is very skittish and it's almost impossible to handle her. She doesn't bite but hates being picked up.

On the other hand the rex roans I have are exeptionally friendly and will lay on their backs in your hand for 'belly blurts'. Nice big rats as well but I didnt' keep any of them.

I wouldn't say you 'have' to go to shows to meet responsible breeders, you may find more breeders at shows, you can find good breeders both on this forum and on other 'none ratty' forums.


----------



## saxon (Feb 26, 2007)

LisaLQ said:


> You wont find breeding quality rats on the reptile forums
> :lol2:
> 
> Best of luck xx


Just a point.......If the OP was looking for the variety of rat that you and Kathy breed would this 'sweeping' statement still stand????:bash::bash::Na_Na_Na_Na::Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## LisaLQ (Jan 29, 2009)

They wouldn't get breeding rats from me, as I've only been breeding a year, and would only home breeding rats to someone experienced as I dont have a "line" yet, so not the best rats for starting out with.

The fact of the matter is, that if someone is advertising for rats on a reptile forum, they are highly unlikely to come across a reputable breeder. While there might be the odd one or two of us about, from what I've seen, the majority of rat breeders here are feeder breeders foremost, and "pet" breeders second - therefore not breeding carefully for specific varieties from good breeder lines. Most are from pet shop lines or feeder lines. Not something I'd recommend a beginner started with.


----------



## Minerva (Aug 24, 2008)

Actually theres a fair few `feeder` breeders on here with rats from decent Studs and Ratteries in their lines....so not all are substandard rats.
And i dont see a problem advertising anywhere including here, aslong as the breeders screen owners correctly and pick good, `safe` homes.


----------



## saxon (Feb 26, 2007)

Mine are from reputable breeders, I also breed to feed my snakes, there are a good few damn good breeders on here.


They may, initially, have started out with just the feeder rats but then 'got the bug' and began making more effort and are now breeding both for health and temperament and making some flaming excellent rats that could also do well at shows if the breeders could be ar**ed with the pettiness that goes on at some shows.

Personally I started with show/pet breeding and then went on to use some of the litters as feeders as they are just better to feed to my snakes than the crap bought online.


----------



## KathyM (Jan 17, 2009)

Minerva said:


> Actually theres a fair few `feeder` breeders on here with rats from decent Studs and Ratteries in their lines....so not all are substandard rats.
> And i dont see a problem advertising anywhere including here, aslong as the breeders screen owners correctly and pick good, `safe` homes.


Wot she said. Agree. 

Disappointed to see my name being used in an argument I didn't ask to be part of.


----------



## saxon (Feb 26, 2007)

KathyM said:


> Wot she said. Agree.
> 
> Disappointed to see my name being used in an argument I didn't ask to be part of.


Sorry Kathy I know you probably don't have the same thoughts as Lisa I shouldn't have used your name. She does use you rats in her breeding though, or is going to from what I remember, so that was why I used you name.

Basically used your name to proe that you can, and Lisa, did get good rats form this forum even though you dont' actually advertise on here!!


----------



## LisaLQ (Jan 29, 2009)

So what, I used one of her rats (and am not continuing that line so either way it's none of your business or concern), but she's entitled to her opinions, I'm entitled to mine - and I'm sick of people saying "Lisa and Kathy" as if we're conjoined.

I've nothing against those who feeder breed or pet breed, I'm saying that if you want sound healthy lines you cant start with feeder bred rats. When the majority of the litter is culled for a snakes dinner, how can you find out what they would have died of had they lived?

Simples.


----------



## LisaLQ (Jan 29, 2009)

saxon said:


> and Lisa, did get good rats form this forum


None of my breeding rats have come from this forum. And I would never look for breeding rats on this forum. I would go direct to the breeder I knew bred the best.


----------



## KathyM (Jan 17, 2009)

That's ok. Lisa hasn't bred from any of my rats. I've bred from rats I bred and gave to her as pets (had her boy Pils back to father a litter, he was bred by me). She has borrowed one of Ann Storey's rats that lives here, but I didn't breed him. Agree with your last point, although the only enquiry I have had directly from this board didn't follow up once I started the routine checks. :whistling2:

I do think it's a potentially dangerous place to rehome rats if the intention is to pet home them - but if the owners have the sense or care enough to do checks, then it shouldn't be a problem. I still find it a bit sad when I see how many people advertise their rodents on here without checks as "pets" when without checks they're more likely to go as snake food or into tiny lab cages as breeders. I don't personally advertise on here (although I do share photos) because I feel that if people want my rats they'll have researched and found the breeder's list anyway. Saves me having to do a lot more filtering than I already have to do. :lol2:


----------



## LisaLQ (Jan 29, 2009)

Sorry that's right - Ptolemy was bred by Rivendell. Any other Odyssey rats here are purely pets, as I dont breed the varieties Kathy does. Best pets I've had, bar my own lol.


----------



## saxon (Feb 26, 2007)

LisaLQ said:


> None of my breeding rats have come from this forum. And I would never look for breeding rats on this forum. I would go direct to the breeder I knew bred the best.


 
You 'implied' that you couldn't get decent rats from a breeder who frequents this or any other reptile forum yet you have rats from a breeder who frequents the board. I was just saying your statements are rather 'sweeping' and maybe you should think before making some of them.


As for not being able to start a decent line from 'feeder' rats that is crud as well.
Although some feeder lines may well be crap mine are not.
I can say that my now 'feeder' lines, as I use litters from most of my lines as feeders, would make very good base line breeders to begin a new line.
I keep enough records of my litters, either sold as pets or kept here, to ascertain average longevity and health.


----------



## mattm (Jul 18, 2008)

This is an age old debate. Many people would say that because you cull obviously as a feeder breeder, you are limiting the knowledge you have on your lines and thus you don't fully know what problems could reoccur, because you've in effect "deleted" any sign of it. So how can you breed away from it?

Also, when you bring in new outcrosses, where do you get them from? Improving a line is about finding superior animals to bring in to strengthen your gene pool when necessary (along with of course very careful and selective linebreeding). Where do you locate these - other feeder breeders are unlikely to be as stringent as you in regard to records and attitude to health.


----------



## wolfmagicrattery (Mar 16, 2009)

am getting to from saxon to use in my breeding lines and i cant wait as saxon rats are stunning


----------



## saxon (Feb 26, 2007)

I keep a big agouti line going to outcross to.

I have four lines here at present and although they will eventually become related, some already are, they can be outcrossed every ???? generations to keep them from becoming too inbred.

I keep my records via kintraks and that program has an inbreeding calculator that I use prior to every mating.

The thing there is I get quite a few agouti and black kitts which I then use in my breeding programs to make the varieties I'm aiming for but unfortunately a lot of the pretty blacks and agouti's are used for feeding.

Just got some nice choc kitts from my mock mink line:flrt:


----------



## saxon (Feb 26, 2007)

wolfmagicrattery said:


> am getting to from saxon to use in my breeding lines and i cant wait as saxon rats are stunning


Thanks Ciara...

I hope they are ok after their very long journey.


----------



## wolfmagicrattery (Mar 16, 2009)

saxon said:


> Thanks Ciara...
> 
> I hope they are ok after their very long journey.


will let you know the moment they get here how they took the journey


----------



## Minerva (Aug 24, 2008)

LisaLQ said:


> None of my breeding rats have come from this forum. And I would never look for breeding rats on this forum. I would go direct to the breeder I knew bred the best.


Errrrm, i should possibly point out there are a few past and Present NFRS registered Studs and Ratteries on here too, so there chance of people getting rats from them via this forum.

On another point, Some breeders cull as you know and keep snakes but dont broadcast that, and i know id rather them feed the excess to snakes etc, than throw them away....so yes they'd be feeder breeders too i guess, and as soon as the snake is involved they are viewed as inferior?

I dunno, i think theres a difference between those breeding exclusively for food, and those who dont let the `excess` be wasted by feeding to another animal when they cull.


----------



## KathyM (Jan 17, 2009)

Minerva said:


> Errrrm, i should possibly point out there are a few past and Present NFRS registered Studs and Ratteries on here too, so there chance of people getting rats from them via this forum.


I don't know whether this is what Lisa meant, I read it (and will stand corrected if wrong) that when someone goes looking for rats for breeding, they don't generally look on a _reptile_ forum, but approach someone on the breeder's list or rat forums perhaps? Maybe I'm reading it differently.


----------



## Minerva (Aug 24, 2008)

KathyM said:


> I don't know whether this is what Lisa meant, I read it (and will stand corrected if wrong) that when someone goes looking for rats for breeding, they don't generally look on a _reptile_ forum, but approach someone on the breeder's list or rat forums perhaps? Maybe I'm reading it differently.


I didnt mean that exclusively, but theres alot of reptile/other animal owners on here who dont know rat forums or the breeders list exist, but they know that therres plenty rat breeders on this section :lol2:
I know 2 people on here who have been Pm`d by decent breeders when searching for breeding rats too in the past, which can only be a good thing of getting people away from breeding crap rats and starting with good lines.


----------



## LisaLQ (Jan 29, 2009)

KathyM said:


> I don't know whether this is what Lisa meant, I read it (and will stand corrected if wrong) that when someone goes looking for rats for breeding, they don't generally look on a _reptile_ forum, but approach someone on the breeder's list or rat forums perhaps? Maybe I'm reading it differently.


Thank you for getting me lol. That's exactly what I meant.

What I meant was - when I was looking for a specific variety to breed, I contacted all the breeders in the country that bred it for advice and potentially starter rats. Some of the bigger breeders (and I mean more established/respected rather than actual size lol) dont have time to access lots of forums. And to be honest, I dont know whether it's just me, but it would come across as if the person looking wasn't really fussed if they didn't do that. Posting on a reptile forum expecting breeders to find them comes across as if they are not fussed about who their rats come from - as long as they're the right variety.

I'm sure the OP didnt mean to come across as lazy (perhaps the wrong word as I am still trying not to offend!) - but surely if someone is really keen to breed to the best of their abilities - contacting breeders instead of expecting them to come across them on a reptile forum would be more productive?

I didn't mean that you cant get nice rats from feeder breeders, although IMO I couldn't breed from a rat without good history - when you kill 90% of a litter you cant have that kind of information - it is still not meant as a slur on those who do, as I realise reptiles need food and nurture is also very important to temperament, so you can get nice tempered feeder bred rats.

Just if I wanted to breed the best - both health, temperament, and conformation, I would not find them in a feeder bred or pet shop line.


----------



## LisaLQ (Jan 29, 2009)

Minerva said:


> I didnt mean that exclusively, but theres alot of reptile/other animal owners on here who dont know rat forums or the breeders list exist


But in all fairness, the OP does know they exist, they have asked advice before about finding breeding rats - and were given the information - breeders list and reputable breeders names to contact. If the OP chooses not to use that, or cant/wont wait for good rats to become available, then that is not down to lack of information, just patience.


----------



## saxon (Feb 26, 2007)

I don't know about other breeders who cull for food but I know I dont' cull 90% of any of my litters. I keep enough from each litter/line to able to give a sensible history on them.

I only own 9 snakes so I don't need to.


----------



## LisaLQ (Jan 29, 2009)

That's fair enough - and that may be enough for you, that's great. But it wouldn't be enough for me, and wouldn't be something I'd recommend someone new to breeding take on - even with only 10% culled back that's still a big proportion that they wouldnt have that info on.

I'm thinking of the OP here, not meaning to upset anyone or piss anyone off - just imagine being new to breeding and finding out after your first couple of litters that all your breeding rats are carrying a heart problem, or predisposition to cancer - and having to start over again.

It's one thing taking that risk when you're established as you are, but for a newbie why make it any harder than it already is?


----------



## Minerva (Aug 24, 2008)

LisaLQ said:


> imagine being new to breeding and finding out after your first couple of litters that all your breeding rats are carrying a heart problem, or predisposition to cancer - and having to start over again.


Imagine finding out in your outcross line from good Ratteries/Studs that there are serious faults and carying predispositions to certain ailments - and having to start over again.

Thats what happened to me.

Im happy to stick to my rats with less than fluffy origins, who have been tried and tested and who reach 2 and often 3 with total ease and dont have to be propped up with meds at a year old with kidney faliure, or drop dead before 18 months old....

I know which i prefer, and in all honesty, if they reach 2.5 and above as average, have good size, good type, temprements and health, have a known history(i refuse to use the word pedigree also), and not cost you a penny in vet bills in that time frame, does it really matter what sort of breeder they come from, whether it be a `proper` one or one who uses the excess for feeding their other animals? 

Theres also alot of `proper` respected breeders who cull who cull VERY heavily too, much more than alot of the pet breeders on here : victory:

I judge the quality of the rats, and not the quality of their backgrounds.


----------



## KathyM (Jan 17, 2009)

Minerva said:


> I judge the quality of the rats, and not the quality of their backgrounds.


Didn't you get your initial rats from DS (I sort of guessed you did and might be completely wrong, hence initials)? That'll be rats from an established line then? Others have had feeder rats out of there that they put the good temperament down to the quality of their background, so obviously that does play a part in how suitable they are for breeding.

I've had rats here from Simon's Rodents that had _terrible_ inherited problems, and they're recommended on here for people asking for small animals. 

I think it's swings and roundabouts but in general I would expect someone looking for a particular variety of rat that has done their research would approach the rat groups/clubs. I know in this case Nebbz came to me for advice and I recommended she was patient and waited for contact from the breeders she's been in touch with as she seemed to be giving up very quickly, and I wanted to reassure her that that's the way when you're sourcing quality animals, you hold out for the best if that's what you want (and I don't think aiming high is "fluffy"!). If not, roans are commonly found, but I can't give advice down that route as in my experience breeding rats from unknown backgrounds as a first time breeder will end in tears. I was only trying to help though....


----------



## LisaLQ (Jan 29, 2009)

Each to their own. I disagree with that, but it's your right to do as you please with your lines.

You can try and paint me as a snob or "fluffy", if thinking it's better to start with the best than "perhaps ok" makes me that, then I guess I am :lol2:


----------



## Minerva (Aug 24, 2008)

LisaLQ said:


> Each to their own. I disagree with that, but it's your right to do as you please with your lines.
> 
> You can try and paint me as a snob or "fluffy", if thinking it's better to start with the best than "perhaps ok" makes me that, then I guess I am :lol2:


I dont think you are fluffy or snobby, but what i was trying to illustrate is, as ive said a few times before, a `proper` registered breeder does not automatically mean good rats, but some people(and i dont mean you) get awed by the so called `pedigree` rats they offer....when in some cases the rats are pretty damn dire.

Hydrocephalus, Polycystic Kidney Disease, Brain damaged with obviously other things wrong with the way they react to their surroundings, Epilepsy, not even knowing the DOB of rats, is standard with alot of rats from 1 well know, respected stud for example.

Yes alot of ratteries are a good place to start, but theres some really bad ones too, thats all i meant.

Not all ratteries are equal, neither all are all feeder breeders etc.


----------



## KathyM (Jan 17, 2009)

Absolutely 100% agree with you there Laura.


----------



## LisaLQ (Jan 29, 2009)

All the more reason to go to people that folks recommend rather than just anyone?

Yep - there are good and bad on the breeders lists too - I've not said otherwise, in fact I've said - get to some shows, meet other owners who will recommend people to you, speak to other breeders (god knows some of them like talking about others - so you'll get positive and negatives on your potential list of breeders), have a look at their rats, read their website, give them a ring for a chat...etc.

My only point was you cant sit there and expect people to come to you. If you're going to do that, at least do it on a rat forum where you're more likely to come across other rat owners and breeders.

I've said enough now - I was trying to help someone out by pushing them to get the best they could find, rather than the quickest. If folks want to turn that into a "are you saying I'm crap?!!" argument, they are free to - but that is not what was intended.


----------



## Nebbz (Jan 27, 2008)

LisaLQ said:


> But whatever you do - dont get breeding rats from a pet shop or feeder breeder. If you want to breed you will need to wait for some to become available with a good breeder - the best if you can manage it. You'll only make the job harder for yourself if you get rats for breeding from the wrong sources - and you may end up with really unhealthy lines.
> 
> There's Deb at New World Stud, and Lian at Rowangate does roans (I think?). More I'm sure if you email [email protected] - they're not as common as they used to be, but all the more reason to wait and get the best rats for breeding from. You wont find breeding quality rats on the reptile forums, I'm afraid, you will have to go on a waiting list with a good breeder.
> 
> ...


this is why im having so much many problems with finding the perfect breeding group as i dont want the run of the mill rats who have god knows what in them, i want to know as much history of the rats in question, the breeders them selves, and to make sure that i only have roans, i know its a coat type that goes white eventually, thats one reason why i love it so much! i think they look beautiful all the way through the transaction from solid to colour, to solid white! (white, or light rats are my fave!)

i have already emailed deb at new worlds twice :blush: and already scouting from the nfrs breeders list 

trying to join the website of nfrs also how ever no reply as of yet :lol2:
wanted to go to the show in oxford how ever dont know if im going to be able to make that one how ever will try too!
:devil:

appologies for the slow reply we only have one internet connection and trying to rip it from my other halfs xbox is easyer said than done at times :devil:


----------



## Pimperella (Sep 26, 2006)

I have taken over all DS's rats for the time being so that the line was not lost.

I have them all here due to DS's illness and her wanting the rats to have quality of life, handled and loved. Aswell as the lines not falling into the wrong hands.

Cynthia has booked babies from me as pets for herself as she knows how I keep my rats, that they are handled from day one. Are spoiled rotten, loved and fussed, handled by children and respected.
I've had lots and lots of enquires for babies and fact is in some cases I would rather keep.
Even had someone from here message me on a different site asking about the Siamese lines I have. But I do talk to Cynthia a lot and yes I do take her word on people on wether they are suitable or not.
I'd rather buy more cages than let my babies go to anyone who will not give them the dedicated care that ALL rats deserve.


----------



## LisaLQ (Jan 29, 2009)

Nebbz said:


> this is why im having so much many problems with finding the perfect breeding group as i dont want the run of the mill rats who have god knows what in them, i want to know as much history of the rats in question, the breeders them selves, and to make sure that i only have roans, i know its a coat type that goes white eventually, thats one reason why i love it so much! i think they look beautiful all the way through the transaction from solid to colour, to solid white! (white, or light rats are my fave!)
> 
> i have already emailed deb at new worlds twice :blush: and already scouting from the nfrs breeders list
> 
> ...


No worries I'm glad you're still looking.

I dont know if it's any use, but I saw that Sheena at Bog Myrtle has a couple of striped roans advertised on the YRC club forum, ready for the show in Leeds next weekend. I dont know if they're reserved yet or whether they're breeding standard, but it would be worth giving her a ring/email perhaps?

Bog Myrtle Rattery


----------



## Nebbz (Jan 27, 2008)

rather than starting a new thread

Just wondering if i could use a heat mat for the rats (on a stat of course)

My room is to say the leist boltic at the moment (being an ex garage and poor insulation!!grr)

and it seems to be causing hell with my two that are affected with R.I i found having them in bed with me, almost makes it dissapear with in 10 mins of them being under the duvett.

would it be okay to use under the cage with the bedding?


also now looking in to them stripped roans!  thanks lisa


----------



## LisaLQ (Jan 29, 2009)

As long as they have plenty of bedding, they should be fine. I'm not sure about the heat mat - but I cant see it doing any harm, as long as they can get away from the heated area if they get too hot.

There's a few breeders who keep their rats in converted garages and sheds, I'm not one of them (as I dont have either!), but when you get onto the NFRS forum you could read up on how they've made their places warmer?

Best of luck, if I can help in any way just shout xx


----------



## Nebbz (Jan 27, 2008)

LisaLQ said:


> As long as they have plenty of bedding, they should be fine. I'm not sure about the heat mat - but I cant see it doing any harm, as long as they can get away from the heated area if they get too hot.
> 
> There's a few breeders who keep their rats in converted garages and sheds, I'm not one of them (as I dont have either!), but when you get onto the NFRS forum you could read up on how they've made their places warmer?
> 
> Best of luck, if I can help in any way just shout xx


I think i may just pack it out with bedding! :lol2: they love it! i find it in the weirdest of places!.

also ideas to warm up my room would be amazing! sick of having purple fingers and toes! :lol2: (the rats are kept at the warmest end, and the bed for us is in the coldest!)


----------



## Nebbz (Jan 27, 2008)

I have been in touch with sheena in regards to the two roan boys she has, they are both available.

Im just pondering though, as Dad is a Silver Fawn Hooded and Mum a Black Hooded, is there a high chance off if i bred them i wouldnt get roans? i would get black hooded or silver fawns?


----------



## saxon (Feb 26, 2007)

Nebbz said:


> I have been in touch with sheena in regards to the two roan boys she has, they are both available.
> 
> Im just pondering though, as Dad is a Silver Fawn Hooded and Mum a Black Hooded, is there a high chance off if i bred them i wouldnt get roans? i would get black hooded or silver fawns?


Both parents would have carried the roan gene to get roan in a litter from them.
Thiswomean, I think, that both the boys being roan will give roan if bred to a roan doe.
If bred to noe roan that doe would have to carry roan to produce roan in a litter.


----------



## Nebbz (Jan 27, 2008)

saxon said:


> Both parents would have carried the roan gene to get roan in a litter from them.
> Thiswomean, I think, that both the boys being roan will give roan if bred to a roan doe.
> If bred to noe roan that doe would have to carry roan to produce roan in a litter.


 
okay as i hoped! That does put my mind to rest. As they are quite a way from me so only trying to make sure :2thumb:


----------



## LisaLQ (Jan 29, 2009)

You'd need a roan doe, or a roan carrier (I believe it's recessive). If you got both bucks, you could put one to a non-roan, and keep a doe out of the litter to put back to her uncle.

Dont forget to let Sheena know you're interested in breeding from them - she'll have lots of advice I'm sure


----------



## Nebbz (Jan 27, 2008)

LisaLQ said:


> You'd need a roan doe, or a roan carrier (I believe it's recessive). If you got both bucks, you could put one to a non-roan, and keep a doe out of the litter to put back to her uncle.
> 
> Dont forget to let Sheena know you're interested in breeding from them - she'll have lots of advice I'm sure


 
i filled in her questionair! and made it as obvious as possible so she is aware.
She seems a lovley lady! and really want to, if i get them, get them my self but really dont think my car would make a 6 hour journy!
clapped out nova's with 4 gears dont do well on motorways :lol2:


----------



## LisaLQ (Jan 29, 2009)

She gets round to lots of shows, might be that she's at one a bit nearer home, or someone else might be able to pick them up from a show she's at to bring to you.

I've had rescue rats from Portsmouth, breeder rats from Norfolk and Suffolk. I dont drive, and I dont get to many shows out of my very local area. Thankfully contrary to popular belief, there are some truly lovely people in the rat fancy who will do "rat trains" 

If you struggle, post on one of the rat forums - eg if you know Sheena's going to "x" show, post on the show thread on the rat forums asking if anyone's going from your area that can either give you a lift or collect the rats for you.


----------



## Nebbz (Jan 27, 2008)

If i can get help that would be brilliant, i have been trying to join, but alot of them are saying i need to become a member in order to join the forums...

im not really sure exacly how that works (prob having a blonde moment!)

Also i have found one show im going too right on my door step!
Theres a show in clevedon on the 20th march! didnt even know there was one here still! Not to sure when it starts but i would like to show one of my rats there


----------



## LisaLQ (Jan 29, 2009)

You have to be a member to access the forums. Membership is about £20-25 iirc, but it's well worth it for the forum alone.

National Fancy Rat Society

Most of the other regional clubs have their own forums for members too, plus there's the Marked Fancy Rats Club too for those breeding marked varieties:

The Marked Rat Club


----------

